# Daughter's lab results



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

HI All,

Can someone please comment on these test results for my daughter?

Dec 4, 2015
TSH 0.48 (.27 - 4.2)
FT3 5.35 (3.9 - 6.7)
FT4 12.8 (12-22)

Vit D 38.39 (25-70 is listed as 'relative insufficiency')
Vit B12 271 (138-781 is listed as 'normal')
Iron 15 (12-31)
Saturation .21 (.17-.51)
Ferritin 72 (13-375)
TIBC 72 (40-77)

My daughter was diagnosed about a year ago, but I suspect she's been hypothyroid much longer (only TSH was tested at first, and that was normal). She was taking 60MG NDT, and increased in on Dec 7 to 75MG. In the past few days, she's been feeling tired and cold again, and getting stomach aches. She's also had a panic attack recently. Her doctor won't test her bloods again for another two weeks.

Thank you!


----------



## evej13 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Lovlkn,

Nobody has suggested she supplement anything, actually. I was thinking she's low in Vit d, B12 and Iron, but am unsure of how much to supplement and for how long.

She is 33 years old, and also has primary ovarian failure, so is not having any periods at all. We are not sure when she took her last NDT before her blood draw - I know she didn't take her morning dosage, and had her blood drawn around 10am. But she may have taken 30MG NDT around 11pm the night before.

I have asked the question about when to take a last dosage before blood draws, and have been told 24 hours. If that is the case, it definitely was not 24 hours since her last dosage.

Thank you for responding,

Eve


----------

